# New to forum, just starting IVF after stillborn baby ~



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

I am new to this, but got the website from the leaflet from Ninewells and  wondered if anyone could give me a little bit of advice and information about what I am going to go through.  Have read all the leaflets but a bit daunting.  After 6 years of having trouble to conceive after two miscarriage I have been on clomid and tamoxifen.    I am due to start my nasal sprays for IVF on 3rd September.  We were due to have IVF  last November but by a miracle I somehow managed to fall pregnant myself.  Devastatingly, I had a stillborn little boy in April this year when I was 26 weeks pregnant.  He was perfect but unfortunately we had been told at our scan that he did not have any kidneys.  We named him Findlay and he would have been born this month.  My Gynachologist referred me again for IVF and we have now got to this stage.  We are going to Ninewells.  Sorry to bother you with my problems but I hope you will be able to help to give me some sort of insight into what we are going to be going through.  Thanks for your time.  Ax


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

A welcome to FF 

firstly you will never burden anyone on here with what you have been through, thats what FF is here for, support + friendship through hard + happy times 

i'm so sorry for your loss, i cant imagine what you have been through  findlay is such a lovely name + you should be proud of yourself for coming this far 

i will leave you a couple of links just to get you started  here go's

IVF general chit chat - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

peer support - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=186.0

anywhere you feel comfortable posting then do so  jump right in no one bites 

takecare + all the best for the future 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Hoshi (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi A and welcome to FF. It sounds like you're going through a really tough time. I hope you find support and an outlet for your emotions on here. I know I have


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome to FF and wishing you loads of luck for your cycle at Ninewells.  So sorry to hear about your little boy.  Why not come onto the pregnancy loss thread as there is a section for ladies who had m/c or lost their babies and are trying again.  
L x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

heres the link for that one too

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=12.0

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## poppy888 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi,
I'm so sorry about the loss of your wee boy. I feel for you as I lost my own at 20 weeks. I think you do cope in time but you never forget
You are very welcome here..I think you will find a lot of support on this site.

I hope all goes well on your new journey
Love Poppy xx


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome to the site

really sorry about your loss, this site will help, to me its been god send and i have ,made loads of friends all in the same boat

good luck xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

and welcome to ff 

Never apologise posting your feelings etc , thats what FF is here for   to offer support and understanding from people who really do know how it feels! 

I hope you find the links the others have posted useful 

So sorry to hear of your loss of your son 

 for your upcoming cycle

love
suzie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Aikybeats  
 What terrible sadness to lose your son so far into your pregnancy, the ladies here have left you some great replies and Links, I hope that by joining us we can help and support you on this next part of your journey,
IVF is another rollercoaster of emotions, the drugs your given can leave you moody or tearfull and each stage is a hurdle to be jumped, there are many places on here with advice and stories, a site search is often helpful for specific things, or just keep reading, post anywhere.
I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,
Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

FAQ ~
CLICK HERE

G&B - Community board
CLICK HERE

*For Cycle buddies* - 
CLICK HERE
Forget Me Not - A place for our members to remember their loved but lost babies. 
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! also let us know how you get on 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Aikybeats, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I am very sorry to hear of your loss. . You are very brave to be so positive after all you have been through recently. Findlay, I am sure, is looking down very proudly on his mummy. 

You will never be a burden on FF; getting our feelings out is what it's all about here; where else can you go where people will understand what you are going through!
Do check out those links you have been left; I am sure you will find many friends here who will support you through your journey.

C~x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Aikybeats,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  Sorry to hear that you lost your little boy Findlay at 26 weeks. You will get lots of advice on here.

Good Luck
Emma
x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi aikyybeats and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Aikybeats,
Firstly am really sorry for your loss, but can assure you, you have found the most wonderful place for help and support.

I too am a Ninewells girl and am starting my 2nd IVF on the 27th of August. I only discovered FF this year in April after doing my first FET, and find that its whats keeping me going.

So Good-luck with your cycle.

Take Care
Bev


----------

